# Problem w/ New Beretta 391 20 ga.



## Sting'em! (Jul 10, 2009)

I got a brand new Beretta 391 20 ga. for my girlfriend to go dove hunting with and when we took it to the shooting club to bust some clays, it had problems ejecting the shells much of the time. Usually the bolt would only kick back about 3/4 of the way and stick. I was shooting standard 2 1/2 Dr. Eq loads but it seems as if I needed more punch...but this should NOT be the case considering the cost and quality of Beretta. My 12 ga. Beretta 390 won't shoot the ultra-lite target loads, but shoots everything med. and above, which I don't really mind. I did not anticipate this being a problem with the 20 ga. though.

The guy at the range said he saw a girl w/ a brand new gun exactly like mine w/ the same problem and she took it apart and oiled it well and it fixed itself once she ran some more shells through it. I have since taken it apart and put a coat of oil on it but haven't had a chance to test it out yet.

Anybody ever had this problem w/ this gun? 

I thought about buying a box of heavier loads (almost 2x as expensive as the lighter loads) to loosen it up a bit, but I didn't know if that would matter or not.

Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 10, 2009)

Most brand new Beretta semi-autos need 250 to 500 shells shot through them to get "worn in."  Your problem is not at all uncommon.

If you can stand them, heavier loads will accelerate the process (good thing).

Where did you put the oil?  The trigger assembly is supposed to be dry.  The gas assembly is designed to be shot dry, but a lot of people (including your's truly) put some Break Free there to assist with clean-up.  The only thing that needs to be oiled is the least little bit on the bolt.

Shoot about 200 shells through it and get back with us.


----------



## Sting'em! (Jul 13, 2009)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Most brand new Beretta semi-autos need 250 to 500 shells shot through them to get "worn in."  Your problem is not at all uncommon.
> 
> If you can stand them, heavier loads will accelerate the process (good thing).
> 
> ...



Well, that is encouraging.  I put a light coat of oil around the bold and also around the gas assembly.  Going to drop a few $ on some heavier loads and run some more shells through it soon.  Gotta get it ready to go for  September!   Hopefully I won't have any more issues.

Thanks!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 13, 2009)

Oil is o.k. short term, but nothing beats Break Free for keeping that Beretta running smooth and clean.

When it does jam, you will be really surprised at what a spritz of Break Free will do.


----------



## Mark K (Jul 13, 2009)

Y'all are kidding right? You've got to shoot two cases of shells through a Beretta to get it to shoot right? Should've bought a Benelli!


----------



## state159 (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm no expert by any means but most semi-autos will do the same thing. I would take the forend off and adjust the friction ring at the top of the magazine spring. Instructions are in the manual or sometimes inside the forend grip. Usually it is a split ring and is a matter of turning the split to a certain point, to add or subtract friction. Some say to oil, some say not to oil the mag. tube.


----------



## ebb tide (Jul 14, 2009)

I had to shoot a few boxes (not cases) of high brass shells through it,now my 390 20 ga. will shoot everything. I never had this problem with any of my 12ga. 390s.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 14, 2009)

state159 said:


> I'm no expert by any means but most semi-autos will do the same thing. I would take the forend off and adjust the friction ring at the top of the magazine spring. Instructions are in the manual or sometimes inside the forend grip. Usually it is a split ring and is a matter of turning the split to a certain point, to add or subtract friction. Some say to oil, some say not to oil the mag. tube.



There's no friction ring in a Beretta gas gun.  There's nothing to adjust, except swapping springs which is not the issue here.  The Beretta gas system is self compensating, so no need for rings.


----------



## WTM45 (Jul 14, 2009)

Check the chamber, be sure it is clean and free of any burrs or rough spots.  I know the Beretta tubes are pretty high quality, but anything can gum up a chamber wall.


----------



## watermedic (Jul 14, 2009)

Had the same thing with my 20 and 12 ga. beretta. The tolerances are tight. 

I oiled them up with tranny fluid and shot a couple of boxes of heavy field loads through them.

That was 4 years ago and they have worked great ever since.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Jul 14, 2009)

Mark K said:


> Y'all are kidding right? You've got to shoot two cases of shells through a Beretta to get it to shoot right? Should've bought a Benelli!




That remark doesn't solve the problem. Besides, who do you think owns Benelli?.................................Beretta!


----------



## Mark K (Jul 14, 2009)

Sorry if it offened you. It just surprised me on the comments. What does one of these guns cost??? I know I paid a high price for my guns but I never had to shoot "250-500" shells through them to get them to work properly. So yes, my remark means sell it and take the same money and buy a Benelli. My son's 20ga has never had that problem. It was taken from case, wiped clean, and straight to a dove field. My SBEII shoots 7/8oz loads to 3.5 in mag loads and we've not had a problem with either one. Now tell me again why you have to shoot a case (250 shells) through a Beretta to get it to funtion properly?


----------



## Robk (Jul 14, 2009)

never heard of having to pump that many rounds through it to get it to work.  Gotta second mark.  Get a benelli.  Personally if I'm gonna bang away at the doves I'm gonna get my old Rem 870 out and never have that problem or price tag.


----------



## gaboy1 (Jul 14, 2009)

I agree Mark. You  shouldn't  have to shoot $100.00 to $150.00  worth of shells through ANY gun for it to work properly from the factory. Berretta may own Benelli but there is a difference. Sometimes it happens, but that should not be a problem that is this well known.


----------



## chase870 (Jul 14, 2009)

Mark K said:


> Y'all are kidding right? You've got to shoot two cases of shells through a Beretta to get it to shoot right? Should've bought a Benelli!



Throw it away and buy a 870 a high priced gun wont help you shoot better and it seems to be less reliable than the 870


----------



## ebb tide (Jul 15, 2009)

Every now and then this happens with semi-auto guns. I have owned Beretta's, Benelli's, Remingtons, and Brownings. All of mine have shot perfect out of the box except for one of these, the 390 Beretta 20 ga. It would hang up after the first shot, like the bolt wouldn't go back far enough to eject the shell (maybe the spring was too tight). After oiling where the bolt and the receiver meet and shooting between 50-100 rounds of high brass through it all has been fine with the light loads. I was a little upset too, but all is not lost. Try the break in period and see what happens, even though when you spend that much there shouldn't be such a thing. 

I have witnessed friends that have these other name brands of guns fail at that important time. My Beretta 390 12 ga. and Benelli M2 12 ga. are my go to guns and haven't yet too fail (knock on wood). Get a pump or O/U gun to be close to perfection. My 870 and 686 have never given me a problem either.


----------



## 708 (Aug 2, 2009)

the benelli guy hasnt fried a berreta much, the break in is little cost for the perfection of a 391.  mine has 20-25 thousand rounds though it......still perfect


----------



## 708 (Aug 2, 2009)

sorry for the spelling in my last post, im a better shooter than a speller.  benelli is still a fine firearm- no disrespect


----------



## Mark K (Aug 2, 2009)

Nope I've never "fried" a Beretta. I did have one that went auto on me though. I was just stating a possible solution when I recommended a Benelli. And yes they are fine firearms - right out of the case. At least all mine have been!!


----------



## 708 (Aug 2, 2009)

ha, benellis r great guns, did the guy find a fix?, try another brand shell, chambers r tight on beretta's, if you oil you shells and it cycles correctly- polish the chamber


----------



## weagle (Aug 2, 2009)

Your girlfriend is probably too skinny.  Dump her and find one with enough mass to handle a 12 ga.  I mean seriously, get your priorities straight.  

Weagle


----------

